# Mods



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

Any reason why I'm not on the TT Owners Club List ?

memberlist.php?g=3759&mode=group&start=500


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wilfy, I have put "TTOC member" beneath your avatar, will have to wait for TTOC Admin to change the colour etc.
Hoggy.


----------

